# HTC One V - My first Android device.



## power_8383 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello guys,
I have completed my Ph.D. in last week
First of all, let me thank Mr. GOOGLE (my Ph.D. guide), TDF and couple of other forums who have helped me to complete my Ph.D.
Oh haa, the subject was 'Which mobile should I buy ?' 

I have bought *HTC One V for Rs. 17,300* (with 8gb card) from local dealer on 02-06-2012.

As I have already said, this is my first Android device, so I cant comment of any technical aspects or O.S. related features.
So instead of writing a review, I will write my 'experience/observations' with this phone in last 8 days.
I am writing this for those people, who are searching a new phone from in price range.
And still if anyone has a question, I will try my level best to answer it.


--> The design and build quality is awesome, everyone is liking it.

--> The user interface is very smooth.

--> I haven't yet seen any yellow dots on the screen.

--> 5mp Camera is very good. Better than the 8mp camera of Nokia 701 
Decrease the Saturation and Sharpness settings by one and you would get even better photos. (never use in-camera picture adjustments settings on any Mobile camera or Digital Camera.)

--> I am not at all a music freak, (haven't even unpacked the earphones) but the sound is definitely better than the lot of other phones which I have used.

--> The graphics quality of various games seems to be a lot poorer than that of on Nokia 701.

--> I have encountered lagging just couple of times, that too only while playing 'Temple Run'.

--> Transferring SMSes and contacts from my N73 to this device was just 1 minute's process. (Thanks to HTC's 'Transfer' app) 

--> Call quality is lot better than I expected.

--> Don't know why but I am using 'Backspace' button a lot while texting. (Nokia 701 me itni galtiya nahi hoti thi mujhse.)
Update :- I was disappointed with the stock keyboard.
But 'touchpal' has improved my typing speed and accuracy.
Touchpal is really a must have app ! 

--> Completely satisfied with the browsing experience. 
Chrome has lots of bugs, so I use opera mini.

--> I am yet to conclude my opinion about battery life of this phone.
I know I can't expect Symbian like battery backup in android but I had to charge my phone couple of times in first two day after just couple of calls and 3g internet usage. (Not even moderate usage.)
But since then I am sort of satisfied with the battery backup as I haven't charged my phone for last 2 days. (Used WiFi, Used GPRS, played games, used camera flash and still 13% is left.)
Because of these 2 contradictory incidents, I am yet to conclude my opinion on battery backup.

[size=+1]And last but the most important thing, please forgive me for my poor English. [/size]

*Update -- * Added Images *

1) With Amzer Silicon Skin Jelly case
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/7775/p1320356.jpg

2)Back side
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/3243/p1320358.jpg

3) The world famous chin 
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/5678/p1320359.jpg

4) My Homescreen
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/9026/20120611192617.png

5) Installed apps
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/1430/20120611192600.png

6) Photos taken with One V's camera. (un-edited)
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/3346/imag0065v.jpg

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/3209/imag0103aw.jpg

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/48/imag0131j.jpg*


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice.
Pics please


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats 

Pics or your Ph. D. didn't happen


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

pls post pics even if it is a a show off, we love to see pics of newly purchased products


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats... Awaiting pics


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2012)

pics please  and congrats for both ur phD and purchase


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 11, 2012)

added some photos


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats power_8383...also install Mobile Tracker app to make it secure.

I m also using this excellent phone


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice share... was wondering why that AAJ TAK aap.... is that for amusement purpose


----------



## Tenida (Jun 12, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Nice share... was wondering why that AAJ TAK aap.... is that for amusement purpose


----------



## mrintech (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the SNAPS 

Your Ph. D. is now valid and approved by all Digitians


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all. 



ajayashish said:


> Nice share... was wondering why that AAJ TAK aap.... is that for amusement purpose



You got that right !


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 12, 2012)

Now guys i think we shud moove here now

Coz this is maybe a good topic to disucss

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/158405-htc-one-x-disscusion.html


----------



## techkens (Jun 12, 2012)

Ya it is good htc with android operating system is really awesome, android having many applications now a days which are useful in daily life so you have choose a best mobile.


----------



## the.one (Jun 12, 2012)

Is this phone available in any other color in local market??


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 13, 2012)

the.one said:


> Is this phone available in any other color in local market??



No, it is available only in this color.(Jupitor Rock)


----------



## diagus (Jun 13, 2012)

good review man

damn flipkart price for htc one v now =19399 
soon its going to hit 25k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

diagus said:


> good review man
> 
> damn flipkart price for htc one v now =19399
> soon its going to hit 25k



thats a  huge increase but y?


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 13, 2012)

diagus said:


> good review man
> 
> damn flipkart price for htc one v now =19399
> soon its going to hit 25k



Thanks. 




Zangetsu said:


> thats a  huge increase but y?



I guess it's because they have added an 8GB card in the special offer with Samsung bluetooth headset.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> I guess it's because they have added an 8GB card in the special offer with Samsung bluetooth headset.


8GB card is free & I dont think including a Samsung Bluetooth Headset will increase the cost so much


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> --> I am yet to conclude my opinion about battery life of this phone.
> I know I can't expect Symbian like battery backup in android but I had to charge my phone couple of times in first two day after just couple of calls and 3g internet usage. (Not even moderate usage.)
> But since then I am sort of satisfied with the battery backup as I haven't charged my phone for last 2 days. (Used WiFi, Used GPRS, played games, used camera flash and still 13% is left.)
> Because of these 2 contradictory incidents, I am yet to conclude my opinion on battery backup.



First, congrats for the purchase! Welcome to the world of Android. 

Well, Android phones does something called "Calibration" of battery during the first few days. After that battery life is suppose to increase. That's why you faced the two contradictory results. But I am sure, from now on you will get better battery life.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> First, congrats for the purchase! Welcome to the world of Android.
> 
> Well, Android phones does something called "Calibration" of battery during the first few days. After that battery life is suppose to increase. That's why you faced the two contradictory results. But I am sure, from now on you will get better battery life.



+1 Agreed


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's really nice but one thing that I got first is, why you are using "AajTak" app?  Try using "CNN" or "NDTV" for all latest world trends!


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 13, 2012)

TSPatange_1309 said:


> It's really nice but one thing that I got first is, why you are using "AajTak" app?  Try using "CNN" or "NDTV" for all latest world trends!



As he already mentioned... that is for amusement purpose.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> First, congrats for the purchase! Welcome to the world of Android.
> 
> Well, Android phones does something called "Calibration" of battery during the first few days. After that battery life is suppose to increase. That's why you faced the two contradictory results. But I am sure, from now on you will get better battery life.




Ohk, thanks for the information. 



TSPatange_1309 said:


> It's really nice but one thing that I got first is, why you are using "AajTak" app?  Try using "CNN" or "NDTV" for all latest world trends!



Are yaar, INDIA TV ka app nahi mila to AajTak ka daal diya.


----------



## the.one (Jun 15, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> No, it is available only in this color.(Jupitor Rock)



O o.. was looking for the Obsidian Black.

Sure whether it isn't launched in other colors? Or is it only that we can't find in local market in India??


----------



## devverma (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi congrats on your great buy..


One question though HTC One V doesnt have a detachable battery and in case phone hangs or battery performs low..no choice then to take it to service centre.


Has HTC come up with some remedy for this?

I am too comtemplating to buy this amazing phone but this drawback is making my choice dificult


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 15, 2012)

devverma said:


> Hi congrats on your great buy..
> 
> 
> One question though HTC One V doesnt have a detachable battery and in case phone hangs or battery performs low..no choice then to take it to service centre.
> ...



You can always restart a phone when it hangs.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

An Android phone with non detachable battery! That's new. I don't think that is a wise decision for any Android manufacturer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

devverma said:


> One question though HTC One V doesnt have a detachable battery and in case phone hangs or battery performs low..no choice then to take it to service centre.
> 
> 
> Has HTC come up with some remedy for this?



I hope u have seen Nokia N8..

Don't worry HTC has given the guarantee that if phone hangs then u can restart it so no need to run for service center 

it won't dupe u...



devverma said:


> I am too comtemplating to buy this amazing phone but this drawback is making my choice dificult


not a drawback...even apple has non-removable battery


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have just applied Amzer's Anti-Glare Screen Protector, its fantastic !



Zangetsu said:


> Congrats power_8383...also install Mobile Tracker app to make it secure.
> 
> I m also using this excellent phone



I have installed 'Android Lost'.


----------



## sainath (Jul 11, 2012)

Review baddal Dhanyawad Mitra!


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 12, 2012)

sainath said:


> Review baddal Dhanyawad Mitra!



tyat mazach aanand aahe.


----------



## diagus (Jul 12, 2012)

more ones are now coming with non removable battery

like sony and all


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 22, 2012)

tonybosell said:


> The HTC One V is one of the best smartphone which running on android V 2.3 Operating system. Its features are an outstanding which have attract more and more people. It supports many android applications and games.



HTC One V comes with ICS. (Android 4.0)


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2012)

tonybosell said:


> The *HTC One V* is one of the best smartphone which running on *android V 2.3 Operating system*. Its features are an outstanding which have attract more and more people. It supports many android applications and games.



Sorry wrong info on OS...where did u read that


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome pics
And your English is not bad!


----------

